# Personal Document(s) waiting for Wifi



## tryshgs (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi all, 

I just got my K3 and, well, it's amazing. But that's not news to anyone. 

I was just curious, I've been sending PDFs to my @free.kindle address, and it works great, they show up on my kindle in about 2 minutes. But For every document it sends, it also sends a notice that says 'personal documents waiting for wifi', which I then have to delete. 

These messages show up at the same time as the documents themselves show up. Does anyone know a way to turn off these messages? 

It's not a huge deal, just a little annoying.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've had that problem myself from time to time and I couldn't understand why either - I presumed it was so that if you go out of Wi-Fi range, they send you a message via 3G to let you know someone (it doesn't have to be you who sends it) has sent you a document which you can't get till you're back in range. BUT sometimes you get the message when you ARE in range and your Kindle shows 'Wi-Fi' on the top of the screen.

I can only think it's a glitch in the system or maybe a few millisecond break in the Wi-Fi signal at the exact moment the system tries to send you the doc. It happened a lot when I first had my K3 but then didn't happen at all for several weeks until the last two days when it's done it again. So far as I know there's no way to stop it happening.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My experience was that when I sent things to the Kindle, and then turned on wireless, I got the 'document waiting' message. If the Kindle was already on and connected via WiFi, I didn't get it; the thing just showed up.

So what I think happens is, when you send for conversion, it won't send it directly to the Kindle unless it knows it's already connected to WiFi, so instead, it sends the message reminding you that it's there when you _are_ back in WiFi range.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My experience was that when I sent things to the Kindle, and then turned on wireless, I got the 'document waiting' message. If the Kindle was already on and connected via WiFi, I didn't get it; the thing just showed up.
> 
> So what I think happens is, when you send for conversion, it won't send it directly to the Kindle unless it knows it's already connected to WiFi, so instead, it sends the message reminding you that it's there when you _are_ back in WiFi range.


Hmm... I'm not so sure about that - I _always_ have wireless on so I can keep my two Kindles synced and I'm always at home when I send stuff to my Kindle. I know my w-fi network is OK since the email going out and the one Amazon send you back go through it. Thinking about it, I don't believe they can send a document to be specifically received via 3G - you receive it with whatever connection is 'live' so I'm receiving the reminders via wi-fi telling me they can't send me the document till I'm in wi-fi range! It's odd, but not a real problem and as I said - it doesn't happen all the time (at least not to me).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Really?  Odd.  I really think it worked for me the way I described, but I could be remembering wrong. It has been quite a while since I sent anything.  

But there is a difference between sending it via the free.kindle.com address and the regular one. . . .if you send it the regular way it'll come even if you're only in a 3G area. . . . .in that case you probably don't get the reminder note, but they will charge you.  You can protect yourself from accidentally getting charged by setting the 'personal document limit' at $0.00 which basically means, if it's going to cost more than that, don't send it.  Which, in the case of the K3, means it will come via WiFi but won't via 3G, as I understand it.  It basically 'flips' to being treated as though sent to the free address. . . . . .


----------

